# Scott dealer finally getting a Scott...



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Since I'm a Scott dealer, I figured I should probably be riding one.

So, I ordered this today (along with a bunch of new Speedsters):










I hope to have it built up before 2011.


----------



## Gamecocktaco (Sep 30, 2009)

can you get Scott apparel and accessories also? Or just bikes for the most part?

Dealer here in town either can't get or won't get any of the apparel line.

thanks.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Gamecocktaco said:


> can you get Scott apparel and accessories also? Or just bikes for the most part?
> 
> Dealer here in town either can't get or won't get any of the apparel line.
> 
> thanks.


Yeah, I can get everything. I ordered myself a pair of shoes too, and considered getting the complete Columbia kit. Until I found out they didn't stock size "Fat-Arse".


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

Are scott's good bikes?

Okay, sry, I had to...




PlatyPius said:


> Yeah, I can get everything. I ordered myself a pair of shoes too, and considered getting the complete Columbia kit. Until I found out they didn't stock size "Fat-Arse".


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Argentius said:


> Are scott's good bikes?
> 
> Okay, sry, I had to...




Got a package addressed to: "Covered Beets Cyclery" yesterday....


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


> Yeah, I can get everything. I ordered myself a pair of shoes too, and considered getting the complete Columbia kit. Until I found out they didn't stock size "Fat-Arse".


Hey PlatyPius
If wanted to order a pair of BIBSHORTS Product Name "RC Pro Bibshorts" and SHIRT S/SL Product Name "RC Pro Shirt s/sl" Can I do this through you? and what would my cost be?


----------



## Gamecocktaco (Sep 30, 2009)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> Hey PlatyPius
> If wanted to order a pair of BIBSHORTS Product Name "RC Pro Bibshorts" and SHIRT S/SL Product Name "RC Pro Shirt s/sl" Can I do this through you? and what would my cost be?


I'd like to know the answer to this also, please.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been accused of "advertising" and shilling my shop on RBR, so I won't be posting anything related to this on the board.

There might also be territory issues involved. I'm not sure. Is there a Scott dealer near you? If so, ANY Scott dealer can order those two items, which ARE in stock at Scott (Except for the white/red bibs). If your local Scott dealer, however, doesn't WANT to order the items for you, then I think the territory issue would be moot. In which case, you can PM me and we can talk more.


----------



## RacerOne (Aug 17, 2009)

PlatyPius said:


>


That's a sweet looking frame, just needs a little yellow.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

RacerOne said:


> That's a sweet looking frame, just needs a little yellow.


Hey, I got some bibs in. Not the ones you looked at....Santini. $180 for bibs isn't bad, right?
(pictures getting posted in a bit)


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Sweet Jesus...
I built the CR1 up with parts from my Marin and parts I had laying around. I couldn't take not riding it any longer.

Holy crap is that a sweet riding bike!

I'm not a carbon fan in general, but this thing - even with hastily guesstimated stem height and saddle height - wow...it rides great, it handles better than anything I've ever ridden, and I was actually FAST on the group ride tonight.

I think I'm in love.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Outstanding! That's a nice looking bike. I envy your ability to build a bike up from parts on hand. It's nice to see all the work you put into to getting the store off the ground has some perks.


----------



## ljfran2383 (Aug 27, 2009)

I love my cr1 and glad you do too. Scott's are sick. Now that frame deserves some better parts......:thumbsup:


----------

